

Udacity Course: Make Your Own 2048 - cdman
https://www.udacity.com/course/ud248

======
palcu
Love the fact that for prerequisites they state "Nothing", the videos are
structured as a dialogue and that they even tell you to use a simple editor
like Sublime.

------
fnaticshank
Ah! I love how udacity instigates new methods for learning to program and by
actually using the trending fun projects in the world right now!

